# alle Eclipse Projekte auf git hochladen



## Fohnbit (15. Sep 2022)

Hallo!

Ich habe so an die 30 kleine Projekte in Eclipse ... ich würde nun gerne alle zu git hochladen, damit ich eine versions Verlauf habe und auch Backups.

Wie kann ich am einfachsten alle 30 Projekte zu git projekte ändern?

Danke!


----------



## yfons123 (15. Sep 2022)

diese sind alle in deinem workspace ordner dh du kannst zb per powershell jeden ordner durchlatschen im workspace ordner und ein git repository anlegen und pushen und commiten

dafür brauchst du halt git installiert und einen git account wenn du es online haben willst


----------



## httpdigest (15. Sep 2022)

Also _genaugenommen_ brauchst du für Versionierung und auch Backup kein Remote-Repository. Du kannst aus jedem Verzeichnis mit `git init` einfach ein Repository machen und dort Dinge committen. Und das kannst du dann auch auf einer externen Festplatte sichern.
Ich nutze git auch häufig, um einfach Verzeichnisse lokal zu versionieren, z.B. das home-Verzeichnis des Linux-users, ohne es zu pushen.


----------



## yfons123 (15. Sep 2022)

> einen git account wenn du es online haben willst



in meiner arbeit haben wir für alle powershell skripte auch nur lokale git repositories und keinen git online speicher


----------



## Fohnbit (16. Sep 2022)

Danke für die Tipps ... ich habe 3 Projekte nun einmal per Hand auf Git hochgeladen/synchronisiert.

Was ich aber nicht geschafft habe, ist das ich aus Eclipse ein neues online repository anlegen muss. Das ist aufwendig, zuerst online eines erstellen und dann in Eclipse verbinden.

Kann Eclipse nicht das repo neu in Git anlegen? Im Internet habe ich nichts gefunden.


----------



## httpdigest (16. Sep 2022)

So etwas wie "ein Repository in Git anlegen" gibt es nicht. Git ist ein Versionierungstool.
Es gibt hier _Hostinganbieter_, die eben auch eine _HTTP/SSH-Schnittstelle_ anbieten, um Git Kommandos für existierende Repositories abzusetzen.
Wie diese Hostinganbieter ihre Git Repositories allerdings _anlegen_, hat aber nichts mit Git an sich zu tun.
Da nutzen die Hostinganbieter ihre eigenen Schnittstellen, die meist auch als HTTP API bereitgestellt sind (zumindest aber per Web UI).
Eclipse kennt hier nicht alle HTTP APIs aller Hostinganbieter.
Es gibt also kein Kommando in git der Art: `git create repo https://github.com/myuser/myrepo`


----------



## KonradN (16. Sep 2022)

Fohnbit hat gesagt.:


> Das ist aufwendig, zuerst online eines erstellen und dann in Eclipse verbinden.


Also wo ist das aufwändig? Das sind 3 Schritt:
a) Erstell das Repository bei dem Anbieter Deiner Wahl, z.B. GitHub
b) Erzeuge ein lokales Git Reposiory in dem Projekt: git init .
c) Setze das remote repository. Anbieter wie GitHub zeigen Dir den Befehl sogar an, so dass es ein einfaches copy & Paste ist.

Das würde ich nicht wirklich als aufwendig bezeichnen.


----------



## Fohnbit (16. Sep 2022)

Hallo!

naja, alle 30 .. oder sinds doch mehr ... einzeln finde ich aufwändig.

Aber ich habe die Projekte in Eclipse in Workinssets gruppiert .. und da konnte ich dann diese als "Gruppe" zu git bringen.

Danke!


----------

